# New Posts link not working



## Goldie (Apr 7, 2005)

MarP, I am not getting the new posts up when I hit the link for them...I thought no one was posting! lol   Can you fix this? Thanks.         G


----------



## MarPassion (Apr 8, 2005)

Hi Goldie

You can post new threads? Is that what you mean?


----------



## Goldie (Apr 8, 2005)

Sorry, what I meant was when I hit the New Posts button to allow the new posts to come up onto the board, I got nothing. It does seem to be working now, though - maybe it was just a temporary glitch.


----------



## MarPassion (Apr 8, 2005)

Ok, i understand. Maybe some server problems I guess.


----------



## Goldie (Apr 8, 2005)

Its still working, thanks.


----------



## Goldie (Apr 11, 2005)

Oops - sorry, its NOT working - I just found a thread 3 days old - I would have responded 3 days ago had I seen it...


----------



## MarPassion (Apr 11, 2005)

Ok ... Goldie I know it, You are Officially Stoned and missing the posts!  haha (joke)

No, I really don't know what's happening.

I haven't seen anything strange.

Anyone else seeing posts dissapearing or new posts functions not working?

Please reply!


----------



## Goldie (Apr 11, 2005)

Ha ha ha - no not stoned - I wish I was! lol - I am getting ready to transplant my strawberries - got that general gardening thread up yet?   Thanks.


----------

